# Tyco / Mattel new set cars?



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I just saw in Buds ho online store set only cars from Tyco Mattel. one is a mustang and the other a camaro. Has any one seen or know any thing about this new set. here is the link

http://stores.budshocars.com/-strse-3535/TYCO-SET-ONLY-CAR/Detail.bok.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

News to me but I like.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I saw them today also when I checked out the latest e-mail from Bud's. That is the first I have seen them. Look pretty good to me. I didn't think I would see anything good from Mattel again. Dave.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

where is charger and challenger??!!!!

Wes


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

Why not get the whole set, for less...

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=B004VUSB6K&x=11&y=18


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

tabcomary said:


> Why not get the whole set, for less...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=B004VUSB6K&x=11&y=18


Thanks for the link. Just ordered a set.

Dave


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't forget to post some photos when they arrive!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tabcomary said:


> Why not get the whole set, for less...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=B004VUSB6K&x=11&y=18


 
HeeHee -- Pretty cheeky stuff by Bud's :lol::lol:


----------

